# what do you think of this press??



## BIGJEFF (Oct 14, 2010)

I've seen this on my local Kijiji:

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Anitque-Apple-Fruit-Press-W0QQAdIdZ235622876

what do you guys think?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks to me like it needs LOTS of cleaning and painting. Are you looking to use this for grapes or fruits? That crusher would most likely not work on grapes. If looking for a press this would be a much better deal.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-WINE-PRES...168?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a24ae538


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2010)

Like Wade said "needs alot of work"
Hand crank is OK but can get old fast if you press alot. The ratchet type Is better.

Why do you need a press and what do you plan on using it with?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

I had the crank style and unless you are doing a ton of grapes its actually easier and you can throw the mesh bag in there without cutting a hole in it for the center rod.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom said:


> Why do you need a press and what do you plan on using it with?



Starting next summer I want to start making way more fruit wines, so the press would be useful.

I'm not planning on using for grapes, since they are hard to get her and I don,t mind making my grape wine out of kits.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2010)

Well FYI
I make alot of fruit wines and never used a press


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

I make a lot of fruit wines also and really didnt use the press for it either, I dont have one but a steamer like Tom has is probably a better option especially thinking that you could can what you dont want to use and save it on shelves and not in the freezer for a rainy day.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> a steamer like Tom has is probably a better option especially thinking that you could can what you dont want to use and save it on shelves and not in the freezer for a rainy day.



Tom, do you have a tread that explains that? Can you post it here please?


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2010)

It you use the "Search" feature you will find;

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/search.php?searchid=199435


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> It you use the "Search" feature you will find;
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/search.php?searchid=199435



Yeah I did do it before I asked and I didn't find a tread that explains how the steamer works, what it looks like and what material is better to use (granite ware, stainless or alluminium)
That's ok...I'll just google it


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2010)

here is what I have


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 16, 2010)

just one more question, if I may...
after steaming,to do you keep the pulp to add to your must?
If you do do you freeze it?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2010)

Depends. Strawberry no not much left, Blueberry yes, other fruit wines.. no. I freeze the pulp and add it whein I decide on making the wine.
Steaming is done when you dont have enough time or #'s of fruit to make it then. this way I can do fruit wines in the winter when things slow dowm.


----------

